# Wallpaper vs paintin (and how to recreate current texture)



## doti0202 (Apr 2, 2020)

I work in a school Where there is 40 year-old wallpaper throughout the building. Over the years students have been peeling off and in one particular area there are large section missing. With the wallpaper being as old and discolored as it is, I cannot find a match. I have 2 options; (1) peel a length of original wallpaper from one of the storage areas and cut patches to fit, or (2) paint that entire area and try to recreate the original texture. The kicker is that the wallpaper in question has a two tone burlap type texture to it.

If I go with option 1, does anyone have any suggestions as to how to make it look as smooth as possible? 

If I go with option 2, can anyone suggest a way to create that type of pattern using paint? 

I have attached some photos so you can get an idea of what I am talking about.

Any help or suggestions would be helpful. I got nowhere with the folks at Menards this morning.

Thank you.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.


----------

